# GBA #2805 - Iron Kid (Korea)



## shaunj66 (Jan 12, 2008)

^^release-2805^^


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 12, 2008)

Holey Moly ! What is this !!! A firstie from korea ??? Looks fuckin wicked.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks kinda generic but will give it a try, I'm sure I've seen it before but that might have been that shitty Spy Kids game I'm thinking of.


----------



## Upperleft (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG! they made a game for that shitty cartoon ?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Rock1Z @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> OMG! they made a game for that shitty cartoon ?



They make games from _every_ shitty cartoon...


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2008)

A few GBA games certainly were released in Korea. From what I can tell, the handheld itself wasn't. Could be wrong though...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 12, 2008)

looks better than a boring game (shovelware i think). Who said GBA died...


----------



## Hero-Link (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this the prequel to Ironman? xD


----------



## bluebright (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this like Alex Kidd?


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2008)

No. This appears to be based on an anime or manga. Other than that, don't have the slightest idea. But I'll provide screenshots. Doesn't look too difficult to translate given its large text boxes, plus the menus and title screen are English as it is.


----------



## martin88 (Jan 12, 2008)

So anyone tried this? Is this worth a try?


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2008)

This is basically a simple action platformer. Decent graphics, however its play mechanics are kind of weird. It seems as if you jump the same height every time and jump again if the button is held down on landing. Unless I'm mistaken...


----------



## Youkai (Jan 12, 2008)

looks good ... will there be an english release ?


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 12, 2008)

No. Nintendo-approved GBA game development has ended worldwide.


----------



## zalman (Jan 13, 2008)

Iron Kid is what we know in the rest of the world as Eon Kid. This is a mediocre platformer made to cash in on that license.

The thing is that while it is a pretty standard kid's show (and thus it doesn't have much appeal to adults), the Korean animators really do put a lot of effort into the animation, some of it is exceptionally well done. Just for that alone it deserves a better game than this. Maybe on the DS eventually.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah... At least that clears things up. Oh well. It is fun to dig up info on little known series.


----------



## plasmatron (Jan 13, 2008)

Not working on SC. As most new GBA releases.


----------



## Timo710 (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> A few GBA games certainly were released in Korea. From what I can tell, the handheld itself wasn't. Could be wrong though...


I've seen Ique Advance, Ique Advance SP's and Ique Micro's around in thailand, so I think you're wrong...


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 14, 2008)

Yeah. I think Nintendo had some kind of deal or partnership to get started over there, before opening their own Korean division later.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 15, 2008)

Isn't iQue Chinese? Not Korean.


----------



## Alastair (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 14 2008 said:


> Isn't iQue Chinese? Not Korean.


Yes.


----------



## Lumstar (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyway. As I was saying, Korea relatively few games for GBA since Nintendo didn't open their own division until far too late in its lifespan. A small number of games here and there came out though. Dragon Ball Advanced Adventure was one.


----------



## Cefiro (Jan 19, 2008)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> Is this the prequel to Ironman? xD



Or maybe is the lost son of Iron Man


----------



## amptor (Jan 24, 2008)

they need to make an Iron Chef game next.  that would dominate for real.

greetz to: thug4l1f3, speechles, dyne, opium, costello, the leech, limey, wop, dingo, coyote, and freckle face.


----------



## Corizzle (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(amptor @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> they need to make an Iron Chef game next.Â that would dominate for real.
> 
> greetz to: thug4l1f3, speechles, dyne, opium, costello, the leech, limey, wop, dingo, coyote, and freckle face.



I know you were probably making a joke and this is totally off topic but Iron Chef (probably Iron Chef America) is coming to the Wii and DS if GameStop is to be believed

JoyStiq: Iron Chef game listed, then pulled


----------



## patto (Feb 6, 2008)

who else is sick of seeing this when they load gbatemp


----------



## anarkhy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(patto @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> who else is sick of seeing this when they load gbatemp



Im, and dont know how long its gonna take until someone release a decent game, if there is any...


----------



## DespizingU (Feb 8, 2008)

For real. They need to take it off the front page. I'm sure they can find something else to put in its place daily. Or at least move it to the bottom.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 8, 2008)

This came out long ago as a cart, but pretty much no one knew it existed so the game took forever to dump.


----------



## CYatta (Feb 8, 2008)

you guys know you can edit how you see the front page in your profile... you can set what shows up, as well as in what order. just click my controls, and look around


----------



## DespizingU (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(theclaw @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> This came out long ago as a cart, but pretty much no one knew it existed so the game took forever to dump.



It actually doesn't look too horrible. I really dig 2d platformers. If it was in English I would play it.


----------



## sonofx51 (Feb 10, 2008)

That's the beauty of platformers, language really doesn't matter. I'll have to give this game a go.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 11, 2008)

The main menu and such is in English, but not any of its storyline. It has some weird mechanics. I think holding down the jump button makes you jump again upon landing.

But, yeah. Probably doesn't need to be on the front page anymore. It's clear retail box GBA games ended, and extremely few if any worthwhile ROMs aren't dumped.

Myself... I'd replace it with PSP releases for the time being. Games are still made for that.


----------



## DespizingU (Feb 12, 2008)

I agree. I love GBA, but no worthwhile games will be coming out. I would love to see PSP releases on the front page in GBA's place.


----------

